

What is the best payment service for escrow type payments? - sontek

We are building a service that will allow users to pay each other and we get a percentage.  So we need to store the money until service is rendered and then distribute the money.<p>If you are familiar with airbnb, its a similar payment model but not the same industry.<p>What is the best service to integrate with for this?
======
debacle
You're going to need to be PCI compliant either way, so you might as well
store the payment in escrow internally. At least make a few cents of interest.

~~~
sontek
If we pass the card over to a service and let them do everything we wont have
to be, will we?

At least thats the type of service i'm looking for.

